
Predicting Yelp Stars from Reviews with Scikit-Learn and Python - kpennell
http://www.developintelligence.com/blog/2017/03/predicting-yelp-star-ratings-review-text-python/
======
sixhobbits
I wrote this article -- feedback, comments, etc are highly appreciated.

